# Mint Ross Girls EuroTour Bicycle! Couldent pass this up for my girlfriend!



## jason morton (Apr 16, 2015)

1976


1976

1976


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 16, 2015)

beautiful bikes and great photos - thanks for sharing.

Kind of a shame Ross didn't survive the Japanese invasion during the bike boom - they made a better bike boom bike for a better price than the other two US giants.


----------



## jason morton (Apr 17, 2015)

I agree. Its a shame. Every Ross iv come in contact with always amazes me the quality of there bikes...


----------



## jason morton (Apr 17, 2015)

I got this from my friend who runs our local bike shop here where i live and the guy he got it from got it in 1976 for his wife to ride with him and she rode it twice and that was it so he hung it up in his garage till just this year and sold it to him. Then he sold it to me! And when i say this thing looks mint i mean it. I am glad to own it and my girl friend loves it.. Thanks for letting share CABE!


----------

